# Tire-changing Jack



## bigboot (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a couple of questions that come up as a result of thinking about repacking the wheel bearings on my 2007 OB 21RS. It is just about one year old and has about 3000 miles on it. We are contemplating a 3500-4000 mile trip in September. I wondered about repacking the wheel bearings or just adding new lubricant. A dealer I consulted says wheel bearings should be repacked annually as the lubricant can dry out. I asked about simply shooting in new lubricant and the dealer said it is difficult to get it to the inner bearing. Anyone have any thoughts on these issues.

Second, thinking about repacking the wheel bearings, I was unable to recall ever seeing a jack on the OB, nor do I recall the dealer talking about it during the walk-through when we picked it up. The trailer is presently in storage a number of miles from my home and I'm too lazy too drive over and look it over again. Should the trailer have been sold with a jack or do I need to go purchase one. If so, does anyone have any recommendations as to a particular jack or should any hydraulic jack work?

Thanks for any help!

Bigboot


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

For the jack many of us use Lynx Blocks or a hydralic 2 ton bottle jack ...

(and no your trailer doesn't come with either)

When I need to get one tire off the ground i simply run the other tire next to it up on lynx blocks and this causes the tire i need to get of the ground to float...

If you don't have lynx Blocks then simply get a 2 ton hydralic bottle jack --- put it on a piece of wood like a 4 x 6 and place it under the axle...

But i prefer the floating method myself...

As for the grease -- I am sure i am wrong -- but i just shoot some grease in there every 6 months.. (yep not very scientific )


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> For the jack many of us use Lynx Blocks or a hydralic 2 ton bottle jack ...
> 
> (and no your trailer doesn't come with either)
> 
> ...


There is a passage in the Dexter axles that passes grease to the rear bearing. You can visually look at the grease quality when you check the preload, resist the temptation to over grease, too much grease will cause the bearings to run hot. 
Other than checking the bearing preload I dont pull mine yearly. Check you dexter book for the proper amount of torque to put on the nut, IIRC mine said to use a pair of 10" slip joint pliers (Chanellocks) and run it down as tight as you can with that tool.

Scott


----------

